# B&S 18 HP opposed twin without model number type or code.



## Brooks Martin (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello all,
This is my first post. When I read the "_briggs and stratton 18 hp twin II fuel starving?_" and The Tractor Forum will be able to help. I bought a junkyard 18 HP B&S opposed twin, which came out of a Dynamark 18/43.





















The engine doesn't seem to have a model number on it. I checked with B&S and the best thought is the cover over the flywheel had it. My luck, it wasn't on the motor. Can anyone help me out. I need a service manual for torques and parts. Murray Mowers bought Dynamark sometime in the late 80s or early 90s. The closest is the Murray G4318030 to match Dynamark;s mower model number D431803. That's where everything turns to smoke.
BTW does any know what this thing is








Some sort of oil injection/dejection thing. I ran across a good head rebuild How-to on youtube 





Thanks,
Brooks


----------



## Brooks Martin (Jun 2, 2018)

Update, I'd went ahead and pulled the heads, cleaned the carbon build-up and replaced the gaskets. 



part numbers worked for the gaskets and torque numbers. I didn't know how long it had been in the junkyard, so replaced spark plugs, oil, gas line and gas filter. It started right up with a little starter fluid. Runs good enough.

The next hurdle will be converting the $25 engine to drive a bandsaw. I'm going to probably blow the saving in the engine on a bevel gearbox. The engine got a vertical crank shaft. Does anyone have thoughts.


----------



## Brooks Martin (Jun 2, 2018)

Oops, ...bandsaw mill and that weird thing is a quick oil drain.


----------

